# Cinch Kabel: 0815 oder Edelware?



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich brauch ein paar neue Cinch Kabel. Gibt es einen hörbaren Unterschied zwischen 0815 Ware oder Edelkabeln den den Aufpreis rechtfertigen?


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

kommt auf die länge an.. bei unter einem meter sollte es mehr oder weniger egal sein. bei bis zu 15m würd ich schon um die 20€ ausgeben..


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch max 2 Meter.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

hama oder sowas sollte reichen...


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2010)

ok, danke


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Jo, halt nicht grad ein 0,95€-inkl.Versand-Kabel von ebay, weil man da nie weiß, was man bekommt - aber mehr als 3-6€ muss es auf keinen Fall sein.


----------



## KralleRalle (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe für meine Cinch kabel ca 60 € ausgegeben . Der Unterschied ist deutlich hörbar , wobei jedes Kabel auch seinen eigenen " Charakter " hat .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. Dezember 2010)

KralleRalle schrieb:


> Habe für meine Cinch kabel ca 60 € ausgegeben . Der Unterschied ist deutlich hörbar , wobei jedes Kabel auch seinen eigenen " Charakter " hat .



Der Unterschied ist meistens nicht mal messbar... was du da hörst ist bestenfalls der Placeboeffekt. (Blindtest versucht ? )


----------



## F3IIX (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde einfach ein ganz normales Kabel nehmen. Also wie gesagt wurde, nicht den letzten Schrott für nen paar Ct, aber eben auch keine Unmengen an Geld dafür ausgeben.

Gibt doch diverse Tests, in den Messungen keine oder nur marginale Unterschiede ergeben haben für die aber extrem viel Geld bezahlt werden muss. Denke viel lliegt einfach auch daran was man hören möchte und ganz wichtig auch die anderen Komponenten. Wenn die nicht stimmen, rettet auch das teuerste Kabel nix.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (4. Dezember 2010)

KralleRalle schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist deutlich hörbar , wobei jedes Kabel auch seinen eigenen " Charakter " hat .



na aber sicher doch


----------



## p00nage (4. Dezember 2010)

jo ich bin bis jetzt mit den "amazon"-kabeln net schlecht gefahren, sowas wie kabelklang gibt es nicht


----------



## KralleRalle (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde es selbst ausprobieren . Selbst die großen handelsketten , die früher so etwas müde belächelt haben , schwenken um und bieten höherwertige Kabel an .
das hat auch nichts mit Paceboeffekt zu tun .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Dezember 2010)

KralleRalle schrieb:


> Ich würde es selbst ausprobieren . Selbst die großen handelsketten , die früher so etwas müde belächelt haben , schwenken um und bieten höherwertige Kabel an .
> das hat auch nichts mit Paceboeffekt zu tun .



Vermutlich haben sie mehr Gewinnspanne auf teure Kabel ^^

Kannst du mir erklären wie man einen Unterschied hören soll wenn nichtmal ein Unterschied messbar ist ? Den einzigen Vorteil den teurere Kabel haben könnten wären mehr Einzelleiter um eine bessere Biegsamkeit zu erreichen. Der Vorteil des verminderten Skin-Effekts kommt bei solchen Frequenzen nicht zum Tragen.

Aber wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit haben sollte teure Kabel im direkten Vergleich mit billigen Kabeln zu testen werde ich das machen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Dezember 2010)

ich denke, wenn man eine 500€ Anlage zuhause stehen hat, wird man sicher keinen Unterschied merken.
Aber es gibt auch Menschen, die gerne 5000€ nur für Verstärker und CD-Player ausgeben und sich dann noch 2 Lautsprecher holen für für wesentlich mehr. Ich denke das man bei sowas wohl einen Unterschied bemerkt.

Bei HDMI-Kabel (Bildübertragung) habe ich auch einen Unterschied zwischen 5€ für 2m länge und 50€ für 1m länge bemerken können. Ob sowas bei Audioübertragung auch Hörbar ist oder nicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich denke, da ist es aufjdenfall nicht so stark bemerkbar wie im Optischen bereich.
Ich habe mir dieses Kabel nicht geholt, weil ich dachte ich brauch sowas unbedingt, sondern, weil ich da grad mal nen paar Mark50 über hatte. Und ich war erstaunt, das da tatsächlich ein Unterschied ist. Er ist marginal und man stellt es wirklich nur fest wenn man den direkten vergleich hat. Wenn ich bei jemanden bin, der da Kabel für 500€ an seiner Hifi/TV-Anlage hat, würde es so jetzt keiner merken!!!
Meistens ist es aber der gedanke, dass man sich nicht ne Anlage für mehrere Tausend Euro hinstellt und dann die 3,49€ Kabel da hängen hat "wie das aussieht".


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Dezember 2010)

> Bei HDMI-Kabel (Bildübertragung) habe ich auch einen Unterschied zwischen 5€ für 2m länge und 50€ für 1m länge bemerken können. Ob sowas bei Audioübertragung auch Hörbar ist oder nicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich denke, da ist es aufjdenfall nicht so stark bemerkbar wie im Optischen bereich.
> Ich habe mir dieses Kabel nicht geholt, weil ich dachte ich brauch sowas unbedingt, sondern, weil ich da grad mal nen paar Mark50 über hatte. Und ich war erstaunt, das da tatsächlich ein Unterschied ist. Er ist marginal und man stellt es wirklich nur fest wenn man den direkten vergleich hat.



Lustig, wodurch kommen denn bei einer digitalen Übertragung Unterschiede zu stande? Das positive an einer digitalen Übertragung ist doch gerade die Verlustlosigkeit. Und jetzt auf einmal kommen die Kabelvoodoo-Anhänger und behaupten das Gegenteil. Ein Kabel zur digitalen Übertragung funktioniert oder funktioniert eben nicht, ein gut oder schlecht gibt es dabei nicht.

Wie sehen die Unterschiede denn bei dir aus?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich wär mal für nen Blindtest (wissenschaftlich gesehen, natürlich nicht mit Augenbinde...  ) : ein Kumpel steckt das Kabel an, und Du weißt nicht, welches es ist - und dann vergleichst Du, ob es nen Unterschied gibt zum nächsten Kabel, das er ansteckt. An sich kann es nur bei einem EXTREM miesen kabel nen Unterschied geben, der sich dann direkt durch Klötzchenbildung im Bild etabliert.


----------



## KralleRalle (7. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie mehr Gewinnspanne auf teure Kabel ^^
> 
> Kannst du mir erklären wie man einen Unterschied hören soll wenn nichtmal ein Unterschied messbar ist ? Den einzigen Vorteil den teurere Kabel haben könnten wären mehr Einzelleiter um eine bessere Biegsamkeit zu erreichen. Der Vorteil des verminderten Skin-Effekts kommt bei solchen Frequenzen nicht zum Tragen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit haben sollte teure Kabel im direkten Vergleich mit billigen Kabeln zu testen werde ich das machen.




Würde ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen .


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

wenn da nichtmal ein Unterschied messbar ist... ist es nunmal mmn Einbildung.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte mal 5m-Kabel zu den hinteren Lautsprechern meiner 5.1 Anlage. Die einen waren fast schon hauchdünn und haben nur einen dumpfen klang erzeugt. Die dickeren klangen besser. Im Endeffekt waren es aber alles nur Kabel im Bereich um die 3€.
Aber das ist alles selbstverständlich, da dickere Kabel (bis zu einem gewissen durchmesser) einen geringeren Widerstand haben. Bei zu großen Durchmesser wird der Skineffekt wieder zu groß, was den Widerstand erneut erhöht.

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass teurere Kabel nichts bringen. Hauptsache der Leiterdurchmesser ist optimal gewählt.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Dezember 2010)

Gehts hier net um Chinchkabel?

Glaub da sin die Auswirkungen der Qualität auf den Klang en bisschen anders als bei Lautsprecherkabeln.


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

viel anders aber auch nicht


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also bei denn Kabel kannst du ruhig eins für ein paar Euros kaufen.
Ich lege da zwar auch Wert darauf das ich etwas teurere Kabel kaufe aber dann habe ich einen Test gesehen mit dem billigen ein paar Euro einem Mittel Kabel so um die 50€ rum und eins mit Seide ummantelt für ein paar Tausend Euro  und es gab keinerlei verlust beim billigen Kabel.
Also selbst mit Sensiblenen Freqenzen usw. was halt alles getestet wurde konnten sie keine vergleiche fest stellen.
Die Kabel sind alle gleich bloss halt der Unterschied vom Preis, ich kaufe auch immer nur von Ölbach die Kabel aber es soll halt rein gar nichts bringen wenn der Stecker vergoltet ist usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KralleRalle (7. Dezember 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also bei denn Kabel kannst du ruhig eins für ein paar Euros kaufen.
> Ich lege da zwar auch Wert darauf das ich etwas teurere Kabel kaufe aber dann habe ich einen Test gesehen mit dem billigen ein paar Euro einem Mittel Kabel so um die 50€ rum und eins mit Seide ummantelt für ein paar Tausend Euro  und es gab keinerlei verlust beim billigen Kabel.
> Also selbst mit Sensiblenen Freqenzen usw. was halt alles getestet wurde konnten sie keine vergleiche fest stellen.
> Die Kabel sind alle gleich bloss halt der Unterschied vom Preis, ich kaufe auch immer nur von Ölbach die Kabel aber es soll halt rein gar nichts bringen wenn der Stecker vergoltet ist usw. , Mfg Snapstar



300€ und mehr würde ich auch nicht für ein kabel ausgeben . Da hört es dann auch für mich auf .


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Dezember 2010)

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Das kabel sollte vom preis her den restlichen komponenten angepasst sein.

Z.B.: 
- ein ultra teures kabel reisst an einer 100€ Stereoanlage nichts raus
- ein 2€ kabel an einer anlage im wert eines Kleinwagens zu verwenden, wäre ein ziemlicher flaschenhals

Ganz einfach, oder


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> - ein 2€ kabel an einer anlage im wert eines Kleinwagens zu verwenden, wäre ein ziemlicher flaschenhals
> 
> Ganz einfach, oder



Dazu hätte ich gern nen Beleg


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Dezember 2010)

ich einen beleg dass es nicht so ist 
Jeder, der sich in sachen Heimkino+Hifi auskennt, der wird dir dies bestätigen. Alleine die hochwertigen materialien, der sehr niedrige widerstand, die  robusten Stecker, die vergoldeten kontakte, die sehr robusten und gleichzeitig biegfähigen kabel, um nur ein paar features von hochwertigen kabeln zu nennen....


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich einen beleg dass es nicht so ist
> Jeder, der sich in sachen Heimkino+Hifi auskennt, der wird dir dies bestätigen. Alleine die hochwertigen materialien, der sehr niedrige widerstand, die  robusten Stecker, die vergoldeten kontakte, die sehr robusten und gleichzeitig biegfähigen kabel, um nur ein paar features von hochwertigen kabeln zu nennen....



achso nen günstiges Cu kabel mit gleichen Querschnitt hat nen höheren Widerstand als nen teures? und auf den Kontakten ist halt die Schicht evtl nen hauch "dicker", einzige Vorteil mmn ist die Biegefähigkeit, die hat aber natürlich nix mitm Klang etc zutun. 

Und ich meine das ich mich schon bissl im Bereich HK/Hifi auskenne


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Dezember 2010)

ich sagte nicht bei gleichem querschnitt.
Aber da du anscheinend superschlaubist geh ich nicht weiter drauf ein


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

wenn du unterschiedlichen querschnitt vergleichst ist wie äpfel und birnen, kannst ja ma bei google nach kabelvoodo suchen


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also es ist egal ob das teure oder das billige, bei dem Test wurden auch mehrere Arten von Kabeln getestet wie Cinch, HDMI sowie Kaoxial usw. die konten nichts feststellen.
Das wurde alles mit hochempfindlichen Geräten getestet die mehr als nur eine High-End-Anlage kostet also mehrere tausende Euro mehr als eine für 50000€.
Es ging ja eben um denn Myhos billig Kabel oder High-End-Kabel aber es bringt rein gar nichts wie die vergoldetetn Stecker zwecks Abschirmung selbst das für 1800€ das Kabel wo noch mit Seide ummantelt wahr keine Leistungsverbesserung oder ein Leistungsverlust zum billig Kabel.
Ich dachte selber immer Hochwertige Kabel sind wesentlich besser aber da habe ich mich selber geierrt, bei Lautsprächerkabel ist es was anderes aber nur was denn Querschnitt beträgt, hat man eins mit 1,5mm Querschnitt ist das billige genauso gut wie das teuere wenn es der selbe Querschnitt ist aber dort auch keine unterschiede fest zu stellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KralleRalle (8. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> wenn du unterschiedlichen querschnitt vergleichst ist wie äpfel und birnen, kannst ja ma bei google nach kabelvoodo suchen



Ich weiß nicht , warum Du hier so schlaumeierst ? Wenn Du glaubst , das alles Vodoo ist beschäftige Dich einfach mit einem anderen Thema . Wenn Du es selber nicht ausprobierst hast und Dich nur auf technische daten stützt , die Du irgendwo gelesen hast , würde ich sowieso nicht so dagegen halten .


----------



## p00nage (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab leider die Geräte nicht daheim stehen um sowas zu messen, aber wenn mehrere Ergebnisse übereinstimmen warum sollte man das nicht glauben.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal was zum Nachdenken über das Widerstand-Argument: Der Eingangswiederstand an den NF-Buchsen von Hifi-Verstärkern liegt bei über 2kOhm, oft sogar höher .


----------

